# SHRIMP- do they mind strong current?



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I turned mine down when I added shrimp. I saw they weren't really able to swim in the water column the way I had it. I just turned down the flow until the plants were all still moving, but the shrimp weren't hanging on for dear life....Do you have a way to turn down the flow if necessary?


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

There's no way for system II to turn down the current, unfortunately.  Darn now, I guess I can't have shrimp.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I have an aquaclear 70 HOB, 300 gal per hour filter on 29 gal with cherry shrimp and cardinal tetra's.
Fish and shrimp have been in this tank now for two year's.(Don't seem to mind the flow)
I simply placed some wood,stones ,in different area's to allow them to escape the flow if they desire.
Also lot's of plant's for them to move about in.


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

I noticed my shrimp arent as active in strong current. Im not familiar with your filter. Is it a canister filter? If so you can add a ball valve on the output side to tone down the flow


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Not sure about Amanos, but Cherry shrimp can handle strong currents.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

caykuu said:


> There's no way for system II to turn down the current, unfortunately.  Darn now, I guess I can't have shrimp.


There is always a way, especially with canister filters. Post a picture of that canister filter and tubing. Ill help ya out on that

You can get a 1/2 ball valve threaded with 2 1/2'' barbs to hook up inline of the tubing. Done for 5 dollars in parts.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a Koralia 425, 1050 and a 700gph pump in my Seaclear system II and my amanos are fine 

With the seaclear system II if you use the pump that they gave you (which isn't much flow), then you shouldn't need to worry about too much flow


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a built-in sump in the back of the tank, not a canister. The water exits through little holes throughout the base of the back wall.

There are some places where there isn't much current, but I wouldn't want to risk the shimp getting thrown around and getting sucked into the filter, I suppose. :s


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

I have amanos and i personally think they can handle current. Better than crs and rcs for sure.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, I remember the name now- it's a wet dry system.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Seaclear II is a tank with an integrated sump. If you pull out the pump and cut the tubing to put a ball valve then you could turn down the flow. Or put in a smaller pump. My Seaclear II didn't have much of a flow at all, must have had a smaller pump in it.

If you want to really mess with it you could drill the return holes larger if it is like mine was, the pump went to holes drilled in the back but that is pretty invasive. If it has a single nozzle you could make a spraybar with larger holes to diffuse the flow.

Going to be real fun fishing shrimp out of that thing. I never did figure out how to get the surfers out of mine because my hand didn't fit in the thing.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I have a Koralia 425, 1050 and a 700gph pump in my Seaclear system II and my amanos are fine


Oh, really! That's great to hear. 
Hmmm.. curious, how high to you have your water level? Is your filter entry pulled all the way up? I often have smaller fish getting sucked in, and it isn't fun. :S Have your amanos ever been sucked in before, or do they tend to hang around the substrate?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

caykuu said:


> Oh, really! That's great to hear.
> Hmmm.. curious, how high to you have your water level? Is your filter entry pulled all the way up? I often have smaller fish getting sucked in, and it isn't fun. :S Have your amanos ever been sucked in before, or do they tend to hang around the substrate?


About 1/4" from the top I'd say. I sorta modified the gate a bit. I turned it so that it has the biggest openings but put a sheet of window screening in front of it so that the small fish or amanos won't get sucked in. 

Yes amanos have been sucked in before and it is a PITA to get them out but that was only when the window screening was misplaced.


----------

